# paratubal cystectomy



## shann282 (May 13, 2011)

does anyone know of a code for an open (not laparoscopic) paratubal cystectomy? 3M encoder guides me to 49203, but I don't feel this is correct since the cyst is about 1 cm small and does not take 34.7 RVUs to remove. any suggestions?


----------



## preserene (May 13, 2011)

A paratubal cyst less than 5cms diameter merits the code 49203- the code describes so. Hope this gives help.


----------

